# photo's on mma gallery



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

kinda need to talk to a mod about this, but any picture i put in the gallery got messed up. dont know why. they work fine on my computer but that seen to draw blank on this site.

know what might be going on


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

choke chicken wire very dumb thread


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

If you dont like it matt than why bother to reply???


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

haha.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks like u Got it too work :thumbsup:


----------

